# T Track



## JoeEngineer (May 6, 2012)

Good Morning Campers-
Any thoughts on the best place to buy T Track? I've been to Woodcraft and Rockler but there must be someone selling it less than the price of gold.
Thanks


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Try Brunner Enterprises. I hope the link copied OK...
Primary Slide - Sliding Channels and Slat Wall - Aluminum angle, Aluminum tube, Aluminum extrusions, Anodized aluminum, Aluminum pipe, Aluminum channel, Extruded Aluminum angle, brunner enterprises, Aluminum bar, aluminum rod, aluminum edging, alumin


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

JoeEngineer said:


> Good Morning Campers-
> Any thoughts on the best place to buy T Track? I've been to Woodcraft and Rockler but there must be someone selling it less than the price of gold.
> Thanks


I know what you mean, just because Incra T-Track is gold colored is no reason it should bring gold prices. I got most of mine from either Ebay or Amazon when I was buying it. Search the net long enough and you will find it rather inexpensive and sometimes with free shipping.

I did luck out a couple of months ago and bought two 48" sections of Incra track with rulers added on sale at a local woodworking store for less than $18.00 each. It was all they had or I would have stocked up on it, then try to figure out why I bought so much.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Try Peachtree Wood Working - they are great for this sort of thing. They have always done me well, in fact I'm going to place an order with them tomorrow. Good Luck,


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I just bought a 2' section of T slot and also of mitre gauge slot for about $9 each at Lee Valley. I'm going back tomorrow for a 3' length, about $12.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

H0878 36" Aluminum T-Slot Track


----------



## uwuw (May 27, 2012)

You can try out Amazon. They usually have good deals and free shipping.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Or just buy a the appropriate router bit and make your own.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got a 48" T track from Amazon. Fit a 3/4 X 3/8 slot. It was $18.99 with free shipping with a $25.00 order. It's always easy enough for me to come up with the $25. LOL


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i got mine off ebay. there is a guy who sells them where if you buy more, you get a discount. i ended up paying $60 for 4 4' lengths of 7/16 track.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Thanks!*



barking spider said:


> Try Brunner Enterprises. I hope the link copied OK...
> Primary Slide - Sliding Channels and Slat Wall - Aluminum angle, Aluminum tube, Aluminum extrusions, Anodized aluminum, Aluminum pipe, Aluminum channel, Extruded Aluminum angle, brunner enterprises, Aluminum bar, aluminum rod, aluminum edging, alumin


Looks like a great source, Jack.
No mention, as far as I could see, as to whether they'll ship to Canada?


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, I bought some from Rutlands in the UK. I've used a bit on my router fence for feather boards etc but I wondered what other uses I could put it to. I'd love to see any of your ideas for T-Track.

Jiroma


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

barking spider said:


> Try Brunner Enterprises. I hope the link copied OK...
> Primary Slide - Sliding Channels and Slat Wall - Aluminum angle, Aluminum tube, Aluminum extrusions, Anodized aluminum, Aluminum pipe, Aluminum channel, Extruded Aluminum angle, brunner enterprises, Aluminum bar, aluminum rod, aluminum edging, alumin


Jack 
do they have a minimum order?


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

Brunner looked like a great deal until I priced the shipping charges. They must ship the stuff in a golden chariot drawn by winged stallions or something. To ship one 4-foot stick ($8.12) would run me $27.14 by the cheapest/slowest UPS method. USPS shipping through Rockler was a better overall deal and almost/just as fast as UPS ground.

Heh...I should be used to that now, though.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I settled on two of these for my RT table saw insert and fence.

Amazon.com: Incra TTRACKREG24 24-Inch T-Track Regular: Home Improvement

Still had to add to it to get free shipping. I'd rather boost the order than burn $$'s on shipping fees.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Oops, better to get the 48" for less.

Where was my head at?

GCG


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Oops, better to get the 48" for less.
> 
> Where was my head at?
> 
> GCG


Good Morning Patrick, LOL, I read the post about the 2 ea. of the 24" and had to go check it out to see if I missed something. LOL, as tight as I am. A hacksaw and a little bit of elbow grease is chip, LOL


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

What do you guys use T-Track for. I bought some and I'm always looking for interesting ideas for jigs or fixtures.

Jiroma


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i got this one: 

4 ft. T-Slot, Lot of 6, T-Track, Aluminum, Jig, Clamp | eBay

i still have 4 left.


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Its not my intention to be rude because I've had loads of info from this site and its been a great help on many occasions but I'm beginning to wonder if my posts are invisible? I've asked a question twice about Ttrack uses and been completely ignored. Even if someone said "go search the net" which I've done already, but at least I'd have the satisfaction of being acknowledged.

Jiroma


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

jim, i use them on my drill press table for the fence hold down and also to hold down stops or the jig if i am drilling holes in dowels for multiple knobs

same thing with the router table. feather boards and fences

i also use them with my little shop built grinder cut off machine

and when i build my table saw sled, it will have t tracks to hold the wood to the sled.

people use them in all kinds of jigs where they want to fasten something in place for cutting or gluing or whatnot.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jiroma said:


> Its not my intention to be rude because I've had loads of info from this site and its been a great help on many occasions but I'm beginning to wonder if my posts are invisible? I've asked a question twice about Ttrack uses and been completely ignored. Even if someone said "go search the net" which I've done already, but at least I'd have the satisfaction of being acknowledged.
> 
> Jiroma


Not at all. Don't ever be afraid to ask a question. Welcome.

This group really is a friendly, knowledgeable collection of people. For me, this is Friday afternoon and I'm trying to get a piece of equipment back together before it starts raining... Thinking that for others here, it's same, different time period and then there's those were it's already Saturday.

Went back just a couple of your posts tp to quickly at least give you an answer to some of your questions.

You said you have T-Track but don't know how to use it. You asked for ideas (mentioned feather boards)... Like I said I skimmed over it.

T-Track is a precision, easier to install version of having to make T-Slots. T-Slots give you the abilty to put in a bolt (T-Bolt) and put it thru something, to attach it // but gives you the freedom to adjust and move where that bolt is.

For example, if you had a tslot in your fence, you could mount your feather board above your work (anywhere along that t-slot in your fence) to keep it from raising from the bit and to stay on the table.. With that T-Slot, you could adjust it to the indivudual work. T-Slot on the table- you could put a featherboard adjust to keep your work against the bit and fence.

You can put t-slots in jigs for the same functional reasons- to attach and to stay adjustable.

T-track gives all this... in machined aluminum. In slides well and easily... and for most people, it's easier to install. There is a few different sizes, but for Table Saws and Router Tables the common size is 1/4" top slot, 5/8" inside slot, 3/4 width.

After you see it work once, it's uses are really limited to your imagination. Sorry, have to run and get this machine buttoned up.

Mike


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, Mike, I do know what its for and how you use it. I just wondered if anyone had perhaps a picture or two of the uses they had made of T track.

I have built it into my router table and I have some home made Ttrack on my drill press which I will probably replace with the good stuff when I get round to it. As you say we are only limited by our own imagination but I seem to be a bit short in that department.

Jiroma


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jiroma said:


> I just wondered if anyone had perhaps a picture or two of the uses they had made of T track.


I put this together for you to give you some ideas- attached


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicely done Mike.


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Mike, I appreciate the effort.

Jiroma.


----------



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

If your looking for the larger T Slot's / Miter Tracks this is who I went with, 
$44.95 will get you 
10pcs each one 16" Long, Pre drilled & Countersunk holes for easy installation
T-Slot, T-Track, Aluminum, Jig, Clamp, Hold Down 10pc | eBay
If you add S&H it works out to $5 a pc. This is the description for them, 
10 pc Miter T TRACKS
$49.95 
T-Tracks are 16" long 1 1/8" wide & 1/2" deep
Inside dimension are 3/4" x 3/8"
I received my order pretty fast, arrived safe and sound just what I needed. 
I also went with 8020Inc.net smaller T slot (I like these because The're heavy duty tracks with smaller slots.
One Lot (4pcs) of 80/20 Inc 10 Series 1" x .5" T-Slot Aluminum Extrusion, Part #1050.
This extrusion features one open T-slot on one of the 1" sides with the remaining three sides fully enclosed.
Contents include the following:
1 pc @ 26.2"
1 pc @ 28.94"
1 pc @ 30.44"
1 pc @ 36"
For $18 plus $12 S&H for a total of $30.
This 80/20® Inc. - The Industrial Erector Set® sells all sorts of fun stuff, I'm working on a sliding router fence that uses two Linear Bearing Profiles. It is a mans erector set. 
80/20 Inc T Slot 1 x .50 Aluminum Extrusion 10 Series 1050 Lot 41 (4pcs) | eBay


----------



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

Originally posted bye Jiroma RP bye MAFoElffen "TSlot Uses"
Thanks for the detailed picture of flip stop block. Going to Incorporate one on my table, thanks for the post.!


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

JoeEngineer said:


> Good Morning Campers-
> Any thoughts on the best place to buy T Track? I've been to Woodcraft and Rockler but there must be someone selling it less than the price of gold.
> Thanks


Hello,

I thought it was expensive too and was wondering if people had tried any of the ideas or variations shown in attached jpegs.

Any immediately obvious problems with these do it yourself ideas ?

In other forums have seen people mention sail track and curtain rod track but havent seen any enthusiastic confirmation of these options

I am cash poor and time rich so am prepared to undergo some hassle to avoid opening wallet.

Bill


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

steamingbill said:


> Hello,
> 
> I thought it was expensive too and was wondering if people had tried any of the ideas or variations shown in attached jpegs.
> 
> ...


1: The table material is literally cut in two? well maybe three!

2: Not sure how much stress it will take. May work for very light duty.

3: Screws into the end of most materials don't usually hold too well.

Just my thoughts. I do understand the cash poor, time rich issue though.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Seriously how much are these T-Tracks selling for?

I can buy a 24inch track for about $10. Is this considered too much?

Just asking because by the time I've bought extruded aluminium etc the cost will be way over than just buying the track up front.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Currently going at Woodcraft...

http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2...ail&utm_content=1-24-13&utm_campaign=13IN01RL


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for responses

Yes a single track itself is not terribly expensive

2 issues for me

1. By the time I have bought tracks, screws, knobs, hold downs etc and paid postage it does add up and having more time than dollars am happier to spend time. There would probably be a $50 benefit by the time I have made router table, drill press table, table saw jigs and associated hold downs and that would be better off going towards my next table saw. Also, I think this stuff is cheaper in America than Australia. I can get significant lengths ( ie 2 - 3 metres) of extruded aluminium from hardware shop or scrap yard for the same price that I would pay for a single 24" track. .............Maybe I wait for end of financial year clearance sales.

2. I would genuinely enjoy making the gadgets and jigs rather than giving my money to a shop for things that I think I should be able to do myself

Thanks again for replies

Regards

Bill


----------

